
Why Steve Jobs Killed the Newton - ingve
http://eggfreckles.scripts.mit.edu/notes/killed-newton/
======
Supraperplex
Steve Jobs also said: "If you see a stylus, they blew it." The Newton had a
stylus.

I think to terminate the Newton was just Jobs acting according to Jobs' design
philosophy. It was his honest opinion.

